# [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com



## Marsmaus (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo Fories,

durch einen Fernsehbeitrag bin ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und bin schon einige Wochen stille Mitleserin. Nun möchte ich mich mit folgendem Problem an Euch wenden: 
Ich bekam vor längerem (Mitte März) von einem Inkassobüro (atri.. GmbH) ein Mail mit der Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 70,15 €. Habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und die Mail gelöscht. Anfang April kam nun von o. a. Inkassobüro dieselbige Rechnung per Post im Auftrag ihrer Mandantin viCash GmbH mit dem üblichen Inhalt. Ich bin nie auf der Seite gewesen und habe dieses auch per E-mail mitgeteilt. Anschließend habe ich mir die Seite angesehen und festgestellt, dass der Zutritt über einen Mitgliederbereich erfolgt. Ich habe auch niemals irgendwo Kontodaten, etc. angegeben. Wäre ja Harakiri! Ich habe auch Widerspruch eingelegt.

Zwischenzeitlich erhielt ich nochmal Post von dem Inkassobüro mit den üblichen Einschüchterungsversuchen. Die Polizei riet mir, die Post in den Müll zu werfen. Nunmehr hat das Inkassobüro einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, der mir gerichtliche Maßnahmen androht, mit dem Hinweis, dass weitere außergerichtliche Korrespondenz nicht erfolgt. Dem Mahnbescheid sehe ich gelassen entgegen.

Nun meine Frage: Weiß einer von Euch, wer hinter www.bittepoppen.com steckt?? Auch stundenlanges googeln hat mir nicht weitergeholfen. Es geht mir lediglich darum, zu wissen, mit wem man es zu tun hat.
Was meint Ihr? Sollte ich jetzt doch Anzeige erstatten? Langsam stinkt´s mir nämlich und außerdem habe ich keinen Vogelkäfig!!!:-p:-p

Zahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht. Die entsprechenden Seiten in Eurem Forum haben mich beruhigt.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße

Marsmaus


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Die Seite hat kein Impressum. 

Die Domain wurde bei Godaddy registriert und ist whois-protected, d.h., man kriegt auch hier keine schlüssigen Angaben.

Der Betreiber will wohl im Dunkel bleiben.

Dann muss man sich eben an den Betreiber dieser "viCash GmbH" halten. Der tritt ja schließlich als Forderungssteller auf.
Und zu dieser Firma sind weitere Daten beim Googeln leicht zu finden.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Betreiber will wohl im Dunkel bleiben.


Kann er doch gerne bleiben. Kein Mensch muss unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten und nicht nachvollzieharen Absendern hinterherrennen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Seite hat kein Impressum.
> 
> Die Domain wurde bei Godaddy registriert und ist whois-protected, d.h., man kriegt auch hier keine schlüssigen Angaben.
> 
> ...


Guck mal bei denic unter der .de-Endung. 
Fulda lässt grüßen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Ach, herrje, ein Meisterwerk?  Die alte Garde treu vereint,  dort, wo stets die Sonne scheint! Viva Mallorca!


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Das Angebot für Webmaster betreibt eine Alexandria AG, Baar


----------



## bernhard (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Einen unterhaltsamen Online-Kundenchat haben die auf der Seite. Der rückt zwar auch die Firmenschrift nicht raus, kümmert sich aber um jede Frage.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: abzocke durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Die .de-Domain hat ebenfalls kein Impessum, die Webseite ist baugleich mit der .com-Seite.

Das ist sicher abmahnfähig.


----------



## Marsmaus (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, obwohl ich vieles davon nicht verstehe. Hoffentlich war es nicht dumm von mir, die Seite in ihrer vollen Pracht anzugeben, aber ich denke, nur so kann Betroffenen weitergeholfen werden.

Ich konnte über viCash nur seriöse Info´s googeln. Und nun zum Bahnhof: Ich verstehe glaube ich zu wenig vom I-Net, um dahin zu kommen, wo ihr wart. :wall: Wäre aber für eine Anleitung sehr dankbar. 

Das schlimmste ist, dass ich nun so vorsichtig geworden bin, dass ich mich noch nicht mal traue, weiterzuklicken, obwohl ich weiß, dass durch einen Klick ohne AGB´s und persönliche Angaben eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Das ist eine Folgeerscheinung von diesem Mist.

Ach so, ich habe auch der viCash meinen Widerspruch geschickt, war das denn dann überhaupt richtig? Die RA-Post kam dann von einer RA-Kanzlei Dr. S. ... und Kollegen aus Gießen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr damit ja was anfangen! 

Lieben Gruß

Marsmaus


----------



## Marsmaus (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage! Bei denic.de habe ich nichts herausgefunden. Was bedeutet die Aussage: Fulda lässt grüßen? Ich habe wirklich null Ahnung. Könnte mir jemand vielleicht, wenn es vorhanden ist, die entsprechenden Forenlinks schicken, damit ich mich mal schlau machen kann? 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung aus? Übernehmen die eigentlich eine anwaltliche Beratung in solchen Sachen?

Gruß und vielen Dank für Eure Mühe von einer ahnungslosen 

Marsmaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

bittepoppen.de - Who.is

ahnungslos sein = kein Problem
ahnungslos bleiben = dumm
daher: fragen = richtig



dialertest.com/interview-gauchocash.php
(Egal, ob diese Firmen aus Fulda, aus Fulda, aus Fulda oder aus Frankfurt kommen - das ändert nichts. Sie kommen halt erstaunlich oft aus Fulda)


Marsmaus schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung aus? Übernehmen die eigentlich eine anwaltliche Beratung in solchen Sachen?


Nicht immer. Du musst wohl nachfragen. (Ist so was im Leistungsumfang? Hast Du 'ne Selbstbeteiligung? PS: So teuer ist die Beratung, wenn Du denn eine brauchst, gar nicht. Nur: Was erwartest Du von anwaltlicher Hilfe???)

Ob Fulda, ob Frankfurt oder Beirut
lies das, dann geht's Dir wieder gut
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Marsmaus schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die Aussage: Fulda lässt grüßen?


Das bedeutet, dass die Betreiber bereits mit anderen "Projekten" irgendwie auffielen. :unzufrieden:


Marsmaus schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung aus? Übernehmen die eigentlich eine anwaltliche Beratung in solchen Sachen?


Das kommt auf die Vertrags- und Versicherungsbedingungen deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung an. Ruf dort mal an und frage den Sachbearbeiter, ob derartige "Fälle" eingeschlossen sind.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo ahnungslose marsmaus 

die Profis haben aus verständlichen Gründen um den heissen Brei geredet. Dich selbst braucht es nicht wirklich zu interessieren, wer sich hinter der Masche versteckt. Kurz gesagt, nur ein anderer Anbieter der Nutzlosbranche, bei welchem auch die allgemeinen Hinweise in Wort und Bild passen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Marsmaus (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo Aka-Aka,

jetzt bin ich schlauer. Bin diesbezüglich echt vom Mars! Vielen Dank, dass Du mir trotzdem hilfst. Nur was mache ich denn nun, bei der Polizei anzeigen oder Mahnbescheid abwarten? Habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass das Verfahren, wenn vom Inkassobüro an Anwalt übergeben wurde, auch durchgezogen wird.

@nicko 1998: Danke für Deinen Rat. Mail an meinen zuständigen Sachbearbeiter ist abgeschickt.


Gruß

Marsmaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Marsmaus schrieb:


> Habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass das Verfahren, wenn vom Inkassobüro an Anwalt übergeben wurde, auch durchgezogen wird.


wo haste denn das her?
Jetz lehn Dich zurück und lies, was bei dem Link oben steht... <-- hier klicken!
Anzeige? Du hast selbst geschrieben 





> Die Polizei riet mir, die Post in den Müll zu werfen.


Das würde ich nicht tun. Ich würde sie aufheben. Außerdem würde ich die netten Leute von Sat1 oder wiso kontaktieren. Du hast denen mitgeteilt, dass Du Dich nicht angemeldet hast. Der Rest ist deren Problem, sofern Du Dich nicht angemeldet hast und sofern Du die Nachricht, in der Du das mitteilst, nicht weggeworfen hast.
Ausdrucken, aufheben, abheften - und 'ne Mail an Akte. Du hast 'ne PN.


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wo haste denn das her?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Zum Geschäftsmodell von Täuschen-und-Drohen gehören neben den schwachsinnigen Drohmails auch einschläge "Erfahrungsberichte" in Foren. Hier werden SPAM-Posts dieser Güte aussortiert, es gibt viele Foren, in denen dieser Drohmüll länger stehen bleibt.

Man sieht, dass die Verunsicherung wirksam ist und dort ankommt, wo die notwendige Zahlangst erregt werden soll.


----------



## Marsmaus (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo,

ihr helft mir ja ganz schön auf die Sprünge. Ihr seid super :-p:-p!
Von anwaltlicher Hilfe verspreche ich mir eigentlich nichts außer vielleicht Nervenberuhigung wenn ich dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe. Eure Links habe ich mir durchgelesen gehabt, auch die Beruhigungslinks nach YouTube. Vielen Dank dafür! Das mit dem Weiterverfolgen habe ich glaub´ich von Gulliboard oder irgendwo anders her. Ich war schon deswegen soviel unterwegs, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wo überall. Achso, sämtlichen Schriftverkehr habe ich natürlich aufgehoben. 

@nebelwolf und aka-aka: Vielen Dank für Eure PN`s. Werde mich gleich drum kümmern. 

Danke, dass ihr Euch so bemüht.

Marsmaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*



Marsmaus schrieb:


> Danke, dass ihr Euch so bemüht.
> Marsmaus


Frage mal (als kleine Gegenleistung) bei Deinem zuständigen MdB, wieso Privatleute Dir in ihrer Freizeit helfen müssen, während der zuständige Minister Seehofer seelenruhig die Hände in den Schoß legt...
bzw. was die Politik zum Schutz der Bevölkerung zu tun gedenkt und wie die Politik es rechtfertigt, dass wir schon im dritten Jahr dieser Masche sind ohne dass irgendwas passiert wäre.

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Abgeordnete online befragen


> Wer für Ihren Wahlkreis zuständig ist, erfahren Sie durch Eingabe Ihrer Postleitzahl.


Wenn Du nicht dort posten willst, schicke eine Mail und schicke diese offen in Kopie an die Dir per PN mitgeteilten Adressen - dann kann Dein MdB gleich vor der Kamera Stellung beziehen


----------



## mickeymouse (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Mir ist was sehr ähnliches passiert. Erst Post vom Inkassobüro Allgemeiner Debitoren- u.Inkassodienst über eine Rechnung von 104€ . Nur hieß die Seite auf der ich angeblich war Echtesexkontakte.com. Habe Wiederspruch eingelegt und um einnen Beweiß gebeten das ein Vertrag zustande kam.
Neue Post::unzufrieden::unzufrieden: Neue Mahnung und Drohung mit Amtsgericht und ein Blatt ohne Briefkopf mit Dem Beweis für Vertrag:
:wallas einzigste was stimmte waren Name u. Adresse
      falsche E-Mail Adresse und Bankdaten .
      Datum Rosemontagnachmittag::smile:Habe 2 kleine Kinder

:scherzkeks:Ich werde nicht bezahlen die werden mich mit Ihren angeblichen Beweise schon vor Gericht zerren müssen.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Das mit dem Gericht werden die hübsch bleiben lassen, weil die da nur verlieren können.
Die sind in der Beweispflicht. Und den Beweis werden die natürlich nicht erbringen können (ein weißes Blatt mit Namen und Anschrift reicht natürlich nicht).

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle, dass ein Mahnbescheid kommt:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ansonsten kann man das anwaltliche Mahnkasperletheater getrost aussitzen.
Der kann sich seine Forderung achtmal geknickt dort hineinstecken, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.


----------



## Marsmaus (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Hallo mickeymouse,

Antiscammer hat recht, sitz es aus! Das ist leichter gesagt als getan, ich weiß. Aber die "alten Hasen" :-p:-p:-p hier haben mir diesbezüglich sehr geholfen!! Bin euch ewig dankbar, übrigens von "meinem" MdB habe ich noch nicht mal eine Antwort auf meine Eingabe erhalten!! 

mickeymouse, schreib mir sehr gern eine PN, wenn Du näheres wissen möchtest.

Liebe Grüße @all  

Marsmaus


----------



## mickeymouse (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*

Danke für eure moraliche Unterstützung. Was ist eine PN ?

Grüße Mickeymouse:-p


----------



## Brest (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  durch www.bittepoppen.com*



mickeymouse schrieb:


> Was ist eine PN ?


PN = Private Nachricht


----------

